# I Need Agar And Gelatine (melbourne)



## Spartan 117 (15/9/09)

Hey Guys, 

I've been trying to get my hands on some agar for slants, I live in the northern suburbs of melbourne and have checked almost all of the local Asian grocers and some in the city and none of them have it (and sometimes thinkn they don't know waht I'm talking about), if anyone knows where I can get some (not wanting to get it off the net) please let me know. Also I've ben trying to get my hands on gelatine to use as a fining agent, again cant find it, the local supermarket staff keep pointing me towards the flavoured jelly and cant find just gelatine crystals, if someone knows where i can find it please let me know. 

Cheers 

Aaron


----------



## zebba (15/9/09)

For Gelatine, look in the spice section. It'll be with the baking powder, tartic acid, etc.


----------



## Spartan 117 (15/9/09)

Zebba said:


> For Gelatine, look in the spice section. It'll be with the baking powder, tartic acid, etc.



Awesome I'll give that a go. 

Aaron


----------



## zebba (15/9/09)

I just remembered - someone posted a pic of a packet of the same stuff I use in another thread: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=340455

Should make locating it easier


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/9/09)

Try this place for your Agar, no affiliation or experience, just a bit of Googlefu 

http://www.mfcd.net/depot/PROD/agar.asp

Cheers SJ


----------



## buttersd70 (15/9/09)

Wards is in a similar container as well. 

For Agar, heres a piccie so you know what youre looking for link


----------



## Sammus (15/9/09)

Strange you can't find it. Every asian grocer I've been into in Newcastle and Wollongong has little packs for about $2 each that last forever.

Pic in this post http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry337348

Don't use gelatine, it's evil stuff


----------



## buttersd70 (15/9/09)

Sammus said:


> Don't use gelatine, it's evil stuff



Your reasoning?


----------



## zebba (15/9/09)

Sammus said:


> Don't use gelatine, it's evil stuff


Care to elaborate? Is this because it's an animal product, or for other reasons?

edit: beaten!


----------



## Sammus (15/9/09)

yeah it's the animal bit, didn't you know that gelatine is made from the tears of tortured baby cows? Also, they say gelatine isn't a great medium for a culture plate, it doesn't set hard enough or some such nonsense.


----------



## therook (15/9/09)

Asian store near the Vic Market near McDonalds definitely has it....just ask for Agar Agar

Rook


----------



## Andyd (15/9/09)

therook said:


> Asian store near the Vic Market near McDonalds definitely has it....just ask for Agar Agar
> 
> Rook



+1. Most asian supermarkets will have it. I source mine at the asian grocery on Victoria St Richmond.

Andy


----------



## manticle (15/9/09)

Sammus said:


> Also, they say gelatine isn't a great medium for a culture plate, it doesn't set hard enough or some such nonsense.




except OP said it was for use as a fining agent non?


----------



## Fourstar (15/9/09)

Goto the Asian grocers on high st behind preston market. other than that goto Minh Phat supermarket on Nicholson st off Victoria st in richmond. If you dont find agar or gelatine there, you aint looking hard enough! (as thats where i get it!)


----------



## Sammus (15/9/09)

manticle said:


> except OP said it was for use as a fining agent non?



oops.. I sure do like scanning over posts :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (15/9/09)

There's a small chance I've done it myself. I'm president of club stupid.


----------

